# NCTD Bus Strikes Three Cyclists Aboard Camp Pendleton, One Dead



## hodad200 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bicyclist Killed by Bus on Camp Pendleton | NBC 7 San Diego

A North County Transit District bus struck three cyclists Sunday, killing one of them.

The accident happened around 1 p.m. on Stuart Mesa Road, according to Camp Pendleton officials. Officials said all three cyclists were civilians.

Two of the victims were taken to the hospital by ambulance, according to officials. The third was flown to Scripps La Jolla, but did not survive.

The North County Transit District told NBC 7 the bus driver is now on leave. Officials said the driver was employed through First Transit, a company that operates under contract with the district.

NCIS is investigating


Source: Bicyclist Killed by Bus on Camp Pendleton | NBC 7 San Diego


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Scary to think I was on that route two hours earlier....


----------

